# CUSTOM ELECTRIC GUITAR MADE FROM 1930S BEER CRATE



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Tell ya what...

I like that a helluva lot more than those hideous Little Crow guitars from that other post. Don’t know that I’d pay anywhere near $2200 for it, but I wouldn’t be ashamed to be seen playing it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nicely done, but insane valuation


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

What’s with the video? I checked it out to see what this ghastly guitar sounds like....hmm. No presentation of the guitar....hmmm....it either probably sounds like shit, or by the amount of metal used, it’s probably too hard on the shoulder and weighs a ton. Yeh, I would agree with the seller...it’s probably an interesting “showpiece “.....hmmmm...that’s probably it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I've seen that pop up periodically over the past coupla' years.
I have an old Canada Dry crate that I thought about doing the same when I seen that ad, but it's multi paneled.

google pic


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

It’s funny the ad doesn’t mention the builder. It’s Daddy Mojo in Montreal. I once had one of their cigar box guitars.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Ozark — Daddy Mojo Electrics







daddy-mojo.com





I believe it was built by Daddy Mojo - A very well respected luthier at Mile End Guitar Co op in montreal.

I'll bet it sounds fantastic - theres something special about the sound of really old pine

Nathan


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I've seen that pop up periodically over the past coupla' years.
> I have an old Canada Dry crate that I thought about doing the same when I seen that ad, but it's multi paneled.
> 
> google pic
> ...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Interesting, I watched and read about Rick Kelly at Carmine's Guitars in NYC...a similar interest for them. Good to see people using reclaimed wood in their work. I watched a few clips of the documentary and now I'm thinking I should see if I can watch the complete documentary.


----------

